# 2000 nissan maxima wont start



## esu (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi, my son has a 2000 Max, he ran the tank dry about 6-10 times. This last time I put 5 gals of gas in it wont start. Not even a sputter, just cranks. I'm thinking fuel delivery problem so I hit it with some ether and it ran temporarily so I think a fuel problem is the cause. Whats a next step? Fuel filter clogged due to running it dry and sucking up crap? I can hear the fuel pump energize when I turn the ign key to on. The fuel filter is part of the fuel pump assembly so it all has to come out? Is there any way to check fuel delivery closer to the injectors? to make sure its not something in between the tank and the motor? Any suggestions appreciated,
Thx Cory


----------



## 1SikMax00 (Apr 14, 2012)

Take out the fuel pressure regulator and have some one crank the car for u.. If no fuel comes out then u have a clog some were b4 the fuel his the engine.... Good luck!


----------

